# Georgia / Arkansas (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Game day, boys and girls! Hope our Dawgs come ready to play today and smoke these hogs! Not going to lie, I’m a little nervous. This is a very good team we’re playing today. Dawgs better be ready!

#2 Georgia & #8 Arkansas both undefeated top ten teams.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

Heck, I'm nervous every game. Some more than others. GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWWWWWGS!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Game day, boys and girls! Hope our Dawgs come ready to play today and smoke these hogs! Not going to lie, I’m a little nervous. This is a very good team we’re playing today. Dawgs better be ready!
> 
> #2 Georgia & #8 Arkansas both undefeated top ten teams.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Dawgs make the piggies one dimensional. Piggies can't throw the ball. They score a late TD to make it 42-10 Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Dawgs make the piggies one dimensional. Piggies can't throw the ball. They score a late TD to make it 42-10 Dawgs


Not soooo fast my friend.  As I called last night.... The mailman is starting.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Not soooo fast my friend.  As I called last night.... The mailman is starting.


Oh man. I just saw that. Might be a little closer. The Dawgfence will dominate


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Game just got a BUNCH tighter.  Bennett starting is not good.

JT Daniels ain't gonna make it in the SEC.  Kid can't stay healthy.  I hope we never take another QB from the west coast....they just ain't cut out for the SEC.  UNfortunately Daniels probably aint getting drafted either given his health so he will be back again next season.  A walk on and a cripple.  We just can't have nice things.....


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Whats the O/U on Bennett picks? 2.5????


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

As long as Bennett doesn't try to force things and give Arkansas short fields, he will do fine.  His legs will give the Dawgs 1-2 first downs at least a game.  I think this a much closer game than 18 points.


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2021)

Stomp some Mud Holes! Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Harris English is a DGD, he could not pick Florida in UF vs Kentucky.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Here's my worry with this game-no doubt they will get to Jefferson, but can they get home down to the ground.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Noooooo, Corso picked UGA.  The kiss of death.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Here we go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

How bout DGD English bringing the Ryder's cup trophy to Dooley Field. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Alright let's go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

McHonkey is a pretty tough kid


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2021)

Go dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Lol @honkey mac


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Coooooooooook!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice opening drive by the Dawgs! 7-0 Good guys!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Zeus


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't beat that opening drive


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Whew, now come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Let's see how it goes the other side of the ball now


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

That drive was so very efficient.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

Let's go D!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

Great start ! Now finish it , Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Crowd doing their part! Sweeeeeet!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Man the crowd is rocking!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

They scared to snap the ball ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Eat big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

Sack !!!! I’m really liking this defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh man!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 2, 2021)

Hogs not starting out so good ??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Lawd at the junkyard!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs going to win may as well end the game now


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

4 and out!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

YES


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

The Dawgs backup defense line is just as good as the starters.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Bowers or Burton are about to get one thrown their way.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

No pass ??????


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Arkansas is pushing well after the whistle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Good gracious! Zeus knocked the defender’s mouthpiece out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

ELITE! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Milton is going to win vs a LB every time.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks like bennet is a little better QB than some folks  want to believe


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs just put an extra 700 lbs of blockers out there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Talk about a big heavy goal line package


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Looks like bennet is a little better QB than some folks  want to believe


Was just telling my son he's great at dropping it in a bucket.  Not so great at hitting the 12 yd slant hard thrown ball.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Looks like bennet is a little better QB than some folks  want to believe



He's good when he doesn't try to force it.  Take the short pass or get positive yards running when no one is open.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

The JUMBO package is in!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! 14-0 Red & Black!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2021)

Punch it in Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Looks like bennet is a little better QB than some folks  want to believe


If he was about 6'2 or 6'4 he would be AWESOME.
Just has to many interceptions and batted balls


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

That'll make it 14-0, power football!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs rollin!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Bennett 1V for President


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Loved seeing Bennet fired up after that TD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

Had to go find one of my my pom-poms from an old game in the Bulldawg room. ELITE!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

They’re eatin’ good so far!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs D for President.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAWGS!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Whoop whoop


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

Big Dawg be hongry


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Game over..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh my!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 2, 2021)

They covered the spread in less than a quarter


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

21-0 in the 1st

Go You Silver Britches!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

Blocked punt, recovered by UGA, 21-0.

Dawgs going romper-stomper early.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Dang


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

Boom ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Make no mistake, our crowd is helping us big time! Awesome crowd!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 2, 2021)

Georgia finally looks like a national championship team


----------



## Theturtle (Oct 2, 2021)

Blocked punt?


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 2, 2021)

keep the pedal mashed don't let up


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

EAT DAWG EAT!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 2, 2021)

In other news TN over MO 27-3 in the 1st.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

I think that receiver stepped out.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on D man up time!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow went to help my father in law hook up the bush hog and now it's 21-0.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

End of the 1st 21-0 Daaaaaawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Tackling looks a little suspect this drive. No swarming


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think that receiver stepped out.



Why didn't they review it?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Here's my worry with this game-no doubt they will get to Jefferson, but can they get home down to the ground.



The 245 lb quarterback is giving them problems.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Miss it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

He missed it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Hogs miss a FG. Good stop D!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now let's score some more!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> He missed it!



Me too. I was fast forwarding trying to catch up to the game live.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Now let's score some more!!!!!!



Yes please.  The young guys need game reps.  I want to see Mims maul some people at tackle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

UGA is naked again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Coooooooook!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

Gashing them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Cook was cooking On that 24 yard scamper!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 2, 2021)

Them Dawgs are Hoongry today. 
Must not have had any time to grab breakfast this Moenin’!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Cook is finally starting to show what he is capable of.  Love it for the guy because he stayed at UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuus!


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 2, 2021)

Disregard any previous post I have made related to our running game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Cook was cooking On that 24 yard scamper!


Man you are so far ahead of my TV!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Darnell is out there!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Disregard any previous post I have made related to our running game.


I was about to say , they are answering our questions about the running game


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Like I said.... Not so good on the hard thrown ball.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 2, 2021)

Georgia needs to recruit one of them 5 star quarterbacks and actually play them!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs kick a 47 yarder. 24-0 Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

FG good


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Bennett had McConkey open and forced it.  Got lucky that Bowers broke it up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Bad decision as usual from Bennett


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Man you are so far ahead of my TV!!!!!


Duh! I’m in a blimp above the game!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

That last throw is the Bennett I expected. He needs to quit forcing throws and just tuck and run or throw it away!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

DEFENSE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Big Dawgs are Eatin’!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

TFL on 3rd and long, ARK punt coming, anticipate more points for UGA shortly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Should’ve been a dang horse collar on Arky.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Refs just call what they want, when they want.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Duh! I’m in a blimp above the game!


For real???


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Let's go offense!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Bennett could have ran for 7-8 yards easily.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

He could’ve ran it there!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Should’ve been a dang horse collar on Arky.


That's what I said.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Dang! Kirby was all in Stetson’s ear!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Stetson is thinking.... Stop yelling at me Diddy!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

When Bennett is playing it's like the Dawgs are in slo-mo


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs better clean up this sloppiness.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ve yet to see 4 people in the backfield on either kick.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

I think that ref has some depth perception issues.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs need a halftime reset.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

They’re stacking the box now to sellout for the run. Time to light them up downfield.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Big guy was in pursuit!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

We need another score now!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

They about got the box locked down. Lob 1 to Ladd or Bowers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

1st down Georgia!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

Bumper Pool ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

I hate we’re just killing clock here. Go get points!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

Finally, just tucked it and ran. He's learning


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I hate we’re just killing clock here. Go get points!


Yep we need points bad!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Kirby kills me when he does this. Plenty of time and timeouts to try and go get at least a field goal. Spurrier would’ve!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

I hate not trying to score!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

24-0 at the half

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

Think Kirby did that because of Pittman. I have a feeling we’ll continue to see a heavy dose of the running game in the second half which is gonna leave our defense out on the field too much if we keep getting these 3 and outs. If we’re gonna run it then do some toss sweeps to try and get the outside edge and keep the ball moving and keep our defense and their offense off the field.


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

LETS FINISH THIS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Whew!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

D looking good.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Crowd making some noise!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice field position


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now can we score some points please!!!!!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

Announcers just nailed it with the boxing analogy. Much more of this power run game and the Arkansas defense will be broken. Look for the big runs to start coming thick and fast.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Dawgs we need 7


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

What a shocker another FG drive by Bennett


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

3pts is better than no points I guess. Would’ve liked to have seen 7 right there.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

27-0 Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

This is more about a statement that we are so much better than you physically


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now the D needs to come out and shut Arkyhogs down with a 3 and out!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Sack!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

3 and out!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now can we at least get 7 more on the board please!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Now it’s time for offense to seal the deal


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

I like watching good defense but I ain't a fan of watching a run the clock out run the ball game


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

McConkey got there.  REview it!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2021)

May get heat for this but man I miss a Nick or a Sony..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

That was a first down. Kirby should’ve called a timeout so replay had more time.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

Kirby is the world’s worst for holding onto timeouts!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Why do we keep getting this penalty when we punt???


----------



## slow motion (Oct 2, 2021)

What's up with that illegal formation call? Maybe I don't understand but I can't see it


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> That was a first down. Kirby should’ve called a timeout so replay had more time.



When Herbstreit says UGA got it, they got it.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Refs trying to keep this game close.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

I understand the Kirby,  Pittman relationship. But now Pittman is the enemy and Kirby needs the killer, gut them mentality!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

They got one right, but that was an easy call.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2021)

I predicted 27-10 with Hawgs covering and Dawgs winning before JT was ruled out. If it finishes 27-0 with Stetson I’ll be impressed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Sack!!!!!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

Pass rush looking ferocious this season.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Dawgs we need 7!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

Bennett doesn’t have the arm strength for that throw. Burton had to slow down instead of running under the ball. ??‍??‍


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2021)

3 defensive penalties in 1 play?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

Had that ball been thrown properly that would’ve been 7pts.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

The Dawgs need to keep scoring and get the young guys in.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

What did we pass the ball again??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

It’s time to put in Vandagriff. Seen enough of Bennett and Beck.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> I predicted 27-10 with Hawgs covering and Dawgs winning before JT was ruled out. If it finishes 27-0 with Stetson I’ll be impressed.


I said 42-10. It could easily be 42-3 right now if they hadn't missed that field goal and Kirby wouldn't take his foot off the gas


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

27-0 good guys at the end of 3

Dawgs are rootin’ all over these hogs! I just saw UGA rootin’ around on the Arky sideline!


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

We gonna see a long rushing td soon…..hawks defense has to be worn slap out


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Vandagriff is the future. He needs to be in there


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Would be nice to score some more but no need to do anything to give Arkansas a spark


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

We’ve got 210 rushing yards! Seriously! Dang!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Dawgs starting to grind the Hawgs down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

SCORE!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


There you go again


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Zeus!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Zeus!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

TD


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

Great run there! Hogs defense is donezo.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> There you go again


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

That’s a TD!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs starting to grind the Hawgs down.


If the hawgs would quit getting called for penalties, we might could play some ball.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Monken must have heard me complaining about not enough run plays last week.


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Great offensive series


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

34-0 hogs getting smoked!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now we need another 3 and out by the Defense!!!!!!!


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 34-0 hogs getting smoked!


 
Beat way a hawk can end up is smoked!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Monken must have heard me complaining about not enough run plays last week.


Ha! They're doing what they should do against any inferior opponent. Power football, run em off the field, and keep that mean defense fresh so they can get the ball back.

#8 in the nation is an inferior opponent. Let that sink in. Say it out loud if you need to.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Y’all remember, we’e doing this with a backup QB and still missing offensive weapons. Great performance by the Dawgs today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

H22 and I both missed our Friday evening bets on the score, but we are both happy, happy, happy. GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 and I both missed our Friday evening bets on the score, but we are both happy, happy, happy. GO DAWGS!



?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Hogs got away with a hold previous play.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Coenen said:


> Ha! They're doing what they should do against any inferior opponent. Power football, run em off the field, and keep that mean defense fresh so they can get the ball back.
> 
> #8 in the nation is an inferior opponent. Let that sink in. Say it out loud if you need to.



Every player on the Dawgs D is a monster. That’s pretty much the kind of D you would expect for a CKS team.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

I want a shut out !


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

3 and out!!!!!


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

I guess we will hear next week that UGA ain’t played nobody and the defense may just be good but not elite…..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Just kidding, Coop!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I guess we will hear next week that UGA ain’t played nobody and the defense may just be good but not elite…..


Yep , I’m sure of it !


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Hoping Bama beats ole miss.  Don’t want to be #1 until the season is done….


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now we need 7 more on the score board!!!!

Kirby needs to learn to be relentless, score and score often!!!! If the other teams hate you, then you are doing a good job!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Just kidding, Coop!


Lol don't do me that way!!!!

Watching the game on Hulu sucks!!!!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Every player on the Dawgs D is a monster. That’s pretty much the kind of D you would expect for a CKS team.


They are top tier across the board.


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I guess we will hear next week that UGA ain’t played nobody and the defense may just be good but not elite…..



In one ear and out the other…

I don’t care what anybody says


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 2, 2021)

Mercy at the big folks the Dawgs have on both lines ......  I agree with Coop, pour it on!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Look at that O line push in the 4th qtr. They ain’t even tired.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Man the Dawgs have some hoss's all the way around!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

I am surprised we’re not playing one of our younger QBs now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

37-0 Dawgs add 3 more


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Man the stadium is emptying out, if I was there I would have to stay till the clock hit 00000


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Look at that O line push in the 4th qtr. They ain’t even tired.


Just send in the next monster.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Man the stadium is emptying out, if I was there I would have to stay till the clock hit 00000


They absolutely helped our guys today. They stepped it up. Crowd was a factor in the early going today. They’re just leaving to go watch Kentucky beat Florida tonight.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 2, 2021)

Chris Fowler just said this wasn’t indicative of where Arkansas was LOL.  Yes it is…..the divide between UGA and anyone other than Baama and UF is massive…. And possibly ole miss.  Arkansas is VERY good.  UGA is on another planet…..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> They absolutely helped our guys today. They stepped it up. Crowd was a factor in the early going today. They’re just leaving to go watch Kentucky beat Florida tonight.



If only. ??


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

I have to admit I was unsure that Bennett would step up. Very happy with his performance today


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Come on Defense stop em!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

We need to hold here and shut them out!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Whew


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 2, 2021)

Whoot whoot!! Shutout!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Whew


Me too.


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

BALLGAME!!!!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 2, 2021)

37-0

No big deal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm proud of my DAWGS too coach! GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey folks it was nice watchin with y’all!!
Time to watch Bama


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

37 with Bennett in and running the ball to eat up clock is very impressive.  With Daniels in this is a 49-52 points win.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

I remember back in the day. We didn't leave till the cleaning crew came out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

campboy said:


> Hey folks it was nice watchin with y’all!!
> Time to watch Bama


Do I have to?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Final 37-0 Dawgs smoked the hogs, and were eating BBQ pork sammiches by mid first quarter.

Dawgs on top! Yes, sir! Yes, sir! How ‘bout them Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

Now waiting on the naysayers to stop by and tell us about our cupcake schedule!!!! 

We have beaten the #3 and #8 teams in the nation!!!!!! 

Let the freaking BIG DAWG EAT!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Now waiting on the naysayers to stop by and tell us about our cupcake schedule!!!!
> 
> We have beaten the #3 and #8 teams in the nation!!!!!!
> 
> Let the freaking BIG DAWG EAT!!!!!


The Big Dawg knocked the tusks off the hogs, and stomped on their faces with a hobnail boot and crushed their noses.


----------



## campboy (Oct 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do I have to?


No ma’am ?


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 2, 2021)

I thought hogs were mammals. These hawgs laid an egg?!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2021)

Next


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Now waiting on the naysayers to stop by and tell us about our cupcake schedule!!!!
> 
> We have beaten the #3 and #8 teams in the nation!!!!!!
> 
> Let the freaking BIG DAWG EAT!!!!!



They were overrated.?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Haven’t seen it. Listened on the way back from Mobile. How bout dem Dawgs?!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Haven’t seen it. Listened on the way back from Mobile. How bout dem Dawgs?!!!


You was right brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> View attachment 1107578


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 2, 2021)

Dem dawgies looked again like the #1 team in the country. lol with the second string QB starting. Wow that defense is elite as Kirby would say.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 2, 2021)

I think this may be the best team Kirby has fielded during his tenure at UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> I think this may be the best team Kirby has fielded during his tenure at UGA.



Best defense definitely. Not so much on offense.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 2, 2021)

Might as well just end the season now and go straight to Bama vs UGA for all the marbles.
RTR
Congrats Dawgs, see ya in Atlanta.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Dem dawgies looked again like the #1 team in the country. lol with the second string QB starting. Wow that defense is elite as Kirby would say.


Absolutely. I hope y'all jump Bama


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Best defense definitely. Not so much on offense.



I remember the Seymour/Stroud days and while that group was talented, the 2021 Dawgs have the best d-line in college football.  Jalen Carter, Jordan Davis, Devonte Wyatt, Trayvon Walker are all NFL caliber players and the guys behind them on the depth chart are well above average.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2021)

And right on que here come the naysayers!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> And right on que here come the naysayers!!!!


I thought everyone was in agreement. I'm a Bama fan and I think that Bennett and the boys are the best team in the country


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Absolutely. I hope y'all jump Bama



Better hope not, last thing the Dawgs need is to give Saban a reason.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I said 42-10. It could easily be 42-3 right now if they hadn't missed that field goal and Kirby wouldn't take his foot off the gas


I’m sure Kirbys respect for Pittman was the only reason they didn’t score 50+.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> I’m sure Kirbys respect for Pittman was the only reason they didn’t score 50+.


Mine and H22's sentiments also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm sure king Saban wouldn't have.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

???? We just keep winning! We have one more in Auburn next week. Then a much needed rest before Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2021)

Amd 1 and 2 don’t matter. Just keep winning!


----------



## James12 (Oct 2, 2021)

I was there.  Pretty boring one sided event.  ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!  Takin' care of business again.  

Whoever is coaching AU these days better get those plainsmen ready to play or it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## James12 (Oct 2, 2021)

While it wouldn’t have mattered, I gotta say that was one of the worst officiated games I’ve ever seen.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2021)

Alright Dawgs, put this one behind us and focus on the next game!!!!! 

Don't look at the win/loss column, just focus on completing the drill!!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 3, 2021)

Got to hand it to the Dawgs.  Up until yesterday, I really thought the Gators had a good chance at a big upset at the end of the month.  Not so sure now.  I also thought that Arkansas would at least give you a test, but it was like you wouldn't even let them out of the locker room before the beating commenced . And NOW, Auburn actually thinks they have a chance.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2021)

kingfish said:


> And NOW, Auburn actually thinks they have a chance.



Don't look now but they do and it's a good one.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 3, 2021)

Auburn don’t have a prayer jordon Davis and crew will rattle Bo’s cage so bad he won’t be able to look down field.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Got to hand it to the Dawgs.  Up until yesterday, I really thought the Gators had a good chance at a big upset at the end of the month.  Not so sure now.  I also thought that Arkansas would at least give you a test, but it was like you wouldn't even let them out of the locker room before the beating commenced . And NOW, Auburn actually thinks they have a chance.


Anything can happen. Kirbys greatest  task this year is Saturday in Auburn. Not because Auburn should win or that there better than UGA. Because he has to keep this team focused. This game in my opinion is our season. If we win this week then it’s much easier for Kirby to keep the locker room under control. He can simply remind them after this game each week that Florida, UK, UT want to destroy our season. This is the game that sets the pace for a championship run! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Anything can happen. Kirbys greatest  task this year is Saturday in Auburn. Not because Auburn should win or that there better than UGA. Because he has to keep this team focused. This game in my opinion is our season. If we win this week then it’s much easier for Kirby to keep the locker room under control. He can simply remind them after this game each week that Florida, UK, UT want to destroy our season. This is the game that sets the pace for a championship run! Go Dawgs!



The Auburn and Florida games are our "season" every year. This year they are bigger than most other years. Everybody in the SEC is gunning for us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> I was there.  Pretty boring one sided event.  ?


Not for UGA fans. Was this you on Saturday?


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The Auburn and Florida games are our "season" every year. This year they are bigger than most other years. Everybody in the SEC is gunning for us.




UGA has only managed to win a SEC title when losing to either Auburn or UF 3 times unless I am mistaken.  Beating one or both is usually the difference between a disapointing season, a good season and a great season....


----------



## James12 (Oct 4, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not for UGA fans. Was this you on Saturday?



Can’t count the threads in my text messages that have sent this to me ????!!! Score!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> Can’t count the threads in my text messages that have sent this to me ????!!! Score!


----------



## James12 (Oct 4, 2021)

Saw this too


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The Auburn and Florida games are our "season" every year. This year they are bigger than most other years. Everybody in the SEC is gunning for us.



Well, Auburn used to be, but it isn't as much so now as it was in the past.  It only had some ups and downs lately due to the Gus Bus coming and getting our bad boys.  The new guy can't find the keys to the Gus Bus ... yet.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Well, Auburn used to be, but it isn't as much so now as it was in the past.  It only had some ups and downs lately due to the Gus Bus coming and getting our bad boys.  The new guy can't find the keys to the Gus Bus ... yet.



He's got the engine running and they have shifted out of first gear. I may be pleasantly surprised this Saturday but I still expect the usual UGA/AU 1 hour controlled fist fight. Win or lose, both teams will be glad the event is over for another year. I just hope we don't injure too many AU players. They will need their entire first string for the Iron Bowl.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> He's got the engine running and they have shifted out of first gear. I may be pleasantly surprised this Saturday but I still expect the usual UGA/AU 1 hour controlled fist fight. Win or lose, both teams will be glad the event is over for another year. I just hope we don't injure too many AU players. They will need their entire first string for the Iron Bowl.




First real road test for UGA.  Auburn has dudes and Nix looked like Fran Tarkenton and Roger Staubach had a love child.  Dude was running around making plays like a mad man.  The game will be tough for 2 quarters.  UGA better come to play and not be convinced they have won anything yet or Auburn, notorious for destroying seasons when they ain't going anywhere, will chalk up another victim.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> First real road test for UGA.  Auburn has dudes and Nix looked like Fran Tarkenton and Roger Staubach had a love child.  Dude was running around making plays like a mad man.  The game will be tough for 2 quarters.  UGA better come to play and not be convinced they have won anything yet or Auburn, notorious for destroying seasons when they ain't going anywhere, will chalk up another victim.



BoBo is a Dawg. He knows what goes on inside CKS's mind. He knows all about this rivalry and he played in it. Nothing would be more fulfilling for him than to beat us and knock us out of contention for a natty. Throw in that good old fashioned hate for good measure and AU coming off a win over LSwho with a taste of blood in their mouths. I don't like it one bit.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> BoBo is a Dawg. He knows what goes on inside CKS's mind. He knows all about this rivalry and he played in it. Nothing would be more fulfilling for him than to beat us and knock us out of contention for a natty. Throw in that good old fashioned hate for good measure and AU coming off a win over LSwho with a taste of blood in their mouths. I don't like it one bit.



Couple this with Auburns propensity to ruin other teams seasons when they ain't going nowhere, especially on some kind of magical fluke play, and anyone with any Dawg in them is worried about this game.  Add in the Munson / Dooley PTSD and its enough to drive a man to take drunk.....


----------

